# GATORS WIN IT ALL!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

WHOOOOOO!!!!!!

I never thought I'd see the day my Alma Mater would win a basketball championship before another football championship! What a whoopin!

I paced the floor until about 6 minutes to go! Even thought they were up 18 and 20 points, I was nervous. What a great game for the Gator Nation! The D (Noah's 6 blocks), the Offense (more dunks than a Shaq highlight reel) and the coaching. THE BEST game I've ever watched!!!

2006 National Champions! The UNIVERSITY OF FLORIDA FIGHTIN' GATORS!

BLEEDING ORANGE AND BLUE RIGHT NOW! Daaaaa...nananana! Go Gators!

WOW! The only thing that could top this week off is a UND Sioux Hockey Championship in Milwaukee! Keepin my fingers crossed.

UF Class of '01, Representing the Gator Nation in North Dakota! Simonson saying good night, and see you next year!!!


----------

